# Did Vistana Extend 120 COVID StarOptions to 12/2022?



## dioxide45 (Mar 16, 2021)

Marriott extended DC points that were from cancelled reservations under the 2020 COVID cancellation policy to December 2022. Has anyone checked to see if Vistana did the same for restricted StarOptions?


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 16, 2021)

Ohhhwwwww


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 16, 2021)

Thread in the Marriott forum: 120 day Holding Account points extended again???

If the same is happening with Vistana, suggest you print out the page that's showing the 12/31/22 expiration date just in case.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2021)

Doesn't look like it - but that would be great!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 16, 2021)

Vistana owners, if Marriott doesn't implement this with Vistana too, we should start a email campaign to Vistana management protesting this - I would be happy to organize it!


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 16, 2021)

Not in support of this. Puts too much pressure on supply for 2022 usage IMHO. I'd rather keep expirations where they are at 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Mar 17, 2021)

With the vaccine rollout, it’s time to use those star options!! I used 148k already. I wish I held onto a few to use this summer, I may have to buy another week soon.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2021)

This is what I'm wondering: Do all the restricted Staroptions that were rolled over to 2021 + regular banked Staroptions + normal 2021 usage, exceed the maximum number of reservations possible?  This would not be the first time that Vistana failed to do the math!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2021)

sjsharkie said:


> Not in support of this. Puts too much pressure on supply for 2022 usage IMHO. I'd rather keep expirations where they are at


Do you have any restricted 2021 Staroptions?


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 17, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Do you have any restricted 2021 Staroptions?


I do. But I have already booked for a June trip, and then all I will have is my home reservation at Harborside in December which I rent out.

I did take a slight loss on my 2020 Harborside rental but I did so knowing I didn't want to risk rolling over the 2020 options to 2021.



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcv82 (Mar 17, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> This is what I'm wondering: Do all the restricted Staroptions that were rolled over to 2021 + regular banked Staroptions + normal 2021 usage, exceed the maximum number of reservations possible? This would not be the first time that Vistana failed to do the math!



Units sat empty for months. Any time time a unit was empty and the SOs got rolled, I would think there will be an equivalent amount of reservation time that will not be possible, since basically all the time is accounted for if all the ownerships are sold. I think there will be many SOs that will have to expire unused. A lot of that will probably happen to people who just aren’t paying attention and working to get things scheduled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Mar 17, 2021)

rcv82 said:


> Units sat empty for months. Any time time a unit was empty and the SOs got rolled, I would think there will be an equivalent amount of reservation time that will not be possible, since basically all the time is accounted for if all the ownerships are sold. I think there will be many SOs that will have to expire unused. A lot of that will probably happen to people who just aren’t paying attention and working to get things scheduled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is why I used my restricted SO up as fast as I could this year. I “wasted” 90K on Orlando. I could have used some extra for my WSJ trip I booked within 120 days but that’s life. 

My main concern was letting Star Options go unused. As it turns out now, I’ll be out of ALL SO by June


----------



## controller1 (Mar 17, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Doesn't look like it - but that would be great!
> 
> View attachment 33484



Mine look the same this morning.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 17, 2021)

FYI, Marriott board is reporting this was a glitch that caused a false extension of date, and it has now reverted back to 12/31/21.

So I would not expect any extensions on the Vistana side.

-ryan


----------



## Helios (Mar 18, 2021)

sjsharkie said:


> Not in support of this. Puts too much pressure on supply for 2022 usage IMHO. I'd rather keep expirations where they are at
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I don’t like this either for the same reason.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 22, 2021)

This was posted a few hours ago in a Facebook Vistana Owner forum. I am not the person who posted this and I am not predicting this. I did think it was appropriate to pass it on.

*Heads up - I was on the phone with Vistana customer service representative and he told me to look out for an email which will be sent this week about extension of restricted options.  Not clear about exact details*


----------



## waldort (Mar 24, 2021)

Due to documentable personal illnesses followed by a year of Covid closures, we had to cancel several booked plans in 2020. As a result we have nearly *300,000 Restricted Banked Star Options that will expire 12/31/21*.  Currently, pent-up consumer demand for bookings now means non-home resorts, and even our home (Nanea) are already full for weeks in late November before Xmas holidays.  This is effectively depriving us and others in like circumstances of using our points; thereby costing us 2 years of use (equalling in our case 4 weeks x 1 bedroom at Nanea Muai resort) which is a lot!!  We have been to Nanea twice and look forward to another Vistana venue, but we can't even book those til July (120 day rule).  By then, we will have little if anything to choose from.  What we are asking for: drop the restricted status, enact an add'l extension of these points through 12/31/23. I believe we are not alone in finding ourselves in this effectively punitive situation.  Changing it is a policy decision by mgmt, just as our government has elected to issue additional Covid recovery assistance.  Look forward to hearing from you too!  Meanwhile,  I have filed complaint with BBB of Florida.


----------



## daviator (Mar 24, 2021)

You're not going to like my comments, but I hope that Vistana does not extended restricted StarOptions from 2020.  It will just push the availability problems into future years and make it even harder for people to make reservations.

You bought a vacation property and were then unable to use it, due to circumstances beyond your control, beyond Vistana's control, beyond anyone's control.  I think that Vistana was very generous to allow cancelled 2020 plans to be used (via restricted options) in 2021, but it created a foreseeable problem, there is simply not enough inventory to allow 2021 usages, plus canceled 2020 usages, and kicking the can forward won't help.  But this isn't a problem that Vistana created and it isn't their responsibility to make you whole.  A pandemic happened and everybody got hurt in a variety of ways.

One of the risks of buying property is that if something happens and you can't use it, you still have to pay for it.

Why didn't you book your 2021 Nanea trip at 12 months out using your 2021 ownership?  That's the only way to be sure of getting in, especially in 2021 where later you'll be competing with everyone trying to use those excess 2020 options that they banked during the pandemic.  You might get something by checking back every day, but I think this will be a tough year for those who didn't reserve during the home resort period.

I will personally be upset if Vistana extends these options and makes it hard for me to use my ownerships in future years.  The pandemic happened, people couldn't travel.  If you can't use the restricted options, count your blessings that you're still alive and able to be upset about it, there are plenty who are not.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 24, 2021)

I tend to agree that the point of giving the 120 day limit was to keep the more desirable time out of the hands of those looking to use restricted points.  They were to give you options to use the points during less desirable times (like in Hawaii when there was a lot of restrictions and no one was travelling) or to use them in Orlando or something similar so you have some option to use them.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 24, 2021)

I am not an owner at Westin have no star options(was told it was just options now since Starwood is gone). But I do have HGVC, DVC and Marriott DC points.

My Marriott DC points have the same restrictions. The 2020 points were extended for 1 year and have 120 day booking window. I thought that was very generous. MVC did not have to do anything as WE are the OWNERS. You could still go to the property but had to quarantine for 14 days before covid tests were accepted. 

As David mentioned this pandemic was not anyone's fault. Why does MVC owe you replacement time for your ownership? How is MVC going to create time that is not going to affect other owners down the road when they cannot use their time? Not using your TS is no different than owning a vacation home that was not usable because of a natural disaster. Does the builder of the vacation home owe you for your lost usage? Sorry if my answer does not agree with you. We cannot keep saying someone owes me and not have it affect others.

I have also been affected by covid pandemic and have lost points and usage because of this. But I do not think any of the developers owe me usage. I am happy by whatever concessions they have granted us. Just happy I was able to salvage some use.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrockStar (Mar 24, 2021)

One idea, my Bluegreen points where going to drop to Red/white/blue restricted at the end of 2020 No extensions (i asked) we all cancelled quite a few trips because of CV-19. So i happened to check RCI and with a stroke of luck found a 2 bedroom Outer banks unit 3rd week of June and booked it just inside the 6 month window. so i was able to use those restricted points and get a great trip out of them. Maybe you could do the same with II or RCI. hope it could work for you.


----------



## wjarcher (Mar 24, 2021)

I was fortunate to use all of my restricted and unrestricted 2021 points earlier this year (actually had to borrow some from 2022 to book some nights).

Try to see if you can find some availability for the less popular (compared with hawaii) resorts on the mainland such as arizona, colorado, or california at 120-days. It's going to be very competitive later this year when everyone starts to travel. I wish that the staroptions can be rented like marriott dp so that I can rent some rather than using next year's.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## robertk2012 (Mar 24, 2021)

You had time to use them and resorts to use them at. Even if extended another year then you will have the same issues with 3x the points to use.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 24, 2021)

MrockStar said:


> One idea, my Bluegreen points where going to drop to Red/white/blue restricted at the end of 2020 No extensions (i asked) we all cancelled quite a few trips because of CV-19. So i happened to check RCI and with a stroke of luck found a 2 bedroom Outer banks unit 3rd week of June and booked it just inside the 6 month window. so i was able to use those restricted points and get a great trip out of them. Maybe you could do the same with II or RCI. hope it could work for you.


Unfortunately restricted and even banked points can't be deposited into Interval. Once into 2021, 2020 points can only be used in the internal network.


----------



## MrockStar (Mar 24, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Unfortunately restricted and even banked points can't be deposited into Interval. Once into 2021, 2020 points can only be used in the internal network.


Ok, what about RCI ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2021)

MrockStar said:


> Ok, what about RCI ?


You can't deposit StarOptions in either exchange company. You can only deposit what you own, your week. If you own Home Options (Westin/Sheraton Flex), those can be exchanged through II.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 24, 2021)

Unfortunately, you can't deposit them with any exchange company.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 25, 2021)

I’ve burned through all of my current and restricted this year. After beginning the year with 375K SO (a mix of current/banked/restricted) I only have 57K left. The 57K were previously banked and expire 12/31/22. 

I’d rather they didn’t extend the restricted SO to next year. I understand that many people didn’t want to travel because of the pandemic. However, extending will just prolong inventory issues. The next two years will not be pretty in terms of availability I suggest using what you can now.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 25, 2021)

Now that Marriott has announced their extension of 120 restricted DC Holding account points and II extending ACs from 2020 cancellations, is anyone seeing anything different on their 120 restricted StartOptions?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 25, 2021)

MrockStar said:


> Ok, what about RCI ?


 II is the only exchange company option for Vistana network members.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 25, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> II is the only exchange company option for Vistana network members.


I may have asked this before, but can a owner at say Vistana Resort of Desert Oasis that is in VSN exchange through RCI? Or do they have to use II?


----------



## daviator (Mar 25, 2021)

I was just online looking at October and November and the villa finder was showing me available reservations all over the place.  Some in Maui, but lots more in Palm Desert, Scottsdale, Orlando, Kauai, Mexico, etc.  Of course, there's no guarantee as to what will be available at 120 days prior, but there are definitely a lot of options still at 8 months out.  If you're willing to vacation wherever you find availability during your travel window, I think you'll find something.  And I think there will be enough "churn" this year (people changing and cancelling plans) that some will even get lucky at the most popular resorts.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Now that Marriott has announced their extension of 120 restricted DC Holding account points and II extending ACs from 2020 cancellations, is anyone seeing anything different on their 120 restricted StartOptions?



Nope, I just checked, my restricted options still have an expiration of this year, Dec 2021.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I may have asked this before, but can a owner at say Vistana Resort of Desert Oasis that is in VSN exchange through RCI? Or do they have to use II?



IMO, I think SVR or SDO owners without star options can exchange in RCI, as those resorts are dual affiliated.  But if in VSN with options, they have to exchange in II.  We had a unit in SVR, taken over from father in law, that exchanged in RCI points.


----------



## MrockStar (Mar 25, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> II is the only exchange company option for Vistana network members.


Ok, thanks for the FYI.


----------



## critterchick (Mar 25, 2021)

We're blowing almost 300k Staroptions on a 2BR at Nanea for 2 weeks in May. The problem will be going back to a 1BR in the future, lol. But we used up all of our restricted and banked SOs, so that's a good thing. We spent a few weeks at WDW (checked in the day California shut down tourism but were allowed to stay) and WKV, which we loved. Not how we planned to spend 2020, but it worked out.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 26, 2021)

critterchick said:


> We're blowing almost 300k Staroptions on a 2BR at Nanea for 2 weeks in May. The problem will be going back to a 1BR in the future, lol. But we used up all of our restricted and banked SOs, so that's a good thing. We spent a few weeks at WDW (checked in the day California shut down tourism but were allowed to stay) and WKV, which we loved. Not how we planned to spend 2020, but it worked out.



Sorry but Walt Disney World (WDW) is in Florida and not California .

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 26, 2021)

I Believe WDW in the Vistana network refers to Westin Desert Willow in the Palm Desert area of California.


----------



## frank808 (Mar 26, 2021)

Ok that explains it. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Mar 28, 2021)

emeryjre said:


> I Believe WDW in the Vistana network refers to Westin Desert Willow in the Palm Desert area of California.



Actually, Westin Desert Willow is WDL, not WDW.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 28, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Actually, Westin Desert Willow is WDL, not WDW.



That’s the Interval code. On TUG it’s been WDW for years. You don’t see posts referring to KAA or VTA, do you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Mar 28, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> That’s the Interval code. On TUG it’s been WDW for years. You don’t see posts referring to KAA or VTA, do you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yep.  Sometimes whole threads....









						Buying Westin KAA Ocean Resort Villas North
					

We are currently in Maui, last week at one bedroom South (Island View) 3105, and just moved into the Nanea (Island View) Building 6.    We barely got out of the Timeshare Meeting without buying.  (Was going to buy and look it over to rescind but more I though about possibly spending that kind of...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 28, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Yep. Sometimes whole threads....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only in the title. Did you actually read that thread? Multiple references to “WKORV”. Case closed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Mar 28, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> Only in the title. Did you actually read that thread? Multiple references to “WKORV”. Case closed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



So be it if it really makes you feel better.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 28, 2021)

So still no announcement of Vistana extending 120 day restriction Options? Marriott has done it as has II with their restricted AC that they handed out last year.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 28, 2021)

Eric B said:


> So be it if it really makes you feel better.



You are more than welcome to use any code you wish for the resorts. The point here is that in general, and in the vast majority of posts that I recall, we do not use Interval codes for these resorts. There are some exceptions where the Interval codes match easy to remember abbreviations such as WPV and WKV. I don’t recall ever seeing a post on TUG with LFP, SXP, STW, VIO and others (though it’s entirely possible it was included with a cut and paste in the distressed forum). 

Harborside Atlantis: HRA
Lakeside Terrace: LFP
Sheraton Broadway Plantation: SXP, STW
Sheraton Desert Oasis: SDI
Sheraton Moutain Vista: VTA
Sheraton PGA: PGN
Sheraton Steamboat: SRM
Sheraton Vistana Resort: VIO, VO1, VIT
Sheraton Vistana Villages: SVV, VKW, VVM
Vistana's Beach Club: VIS, VS1
Westin Desert Willow: WDL
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas: KAA, KA1
Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas-North: KAN, KA1
Westin Kierland: WKV
Westin Lagunamar: WLR
Westin Mission Hills: WMH
Westin Princeville: WPV, WV1
Westin Riverfront: WRF
Westin St John: WEJ, WSJ
Westin Nanea: WNA
Sheraton Kauai Resort: SKR
Westin Los Cabos: WLX


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daviator (Mar 28, 2021)

I am usually really annoyed when people use non-obvious codes (i.e. the vast majority of II codes) to refer to resort properties.  I'm rarely going to take the time to go to another site and look up an obscure code to figure out what someone is talking about, I’m just going to abandon that post or that thread.

The vast majority of the time here, people use simple abbreviations (WKORV, WDW, etc.) which even the non-experts among us can easily comprehend or figure out.  Unless a post is specifically dealing with II stuff and the II codes are relevant to the discussion, I think it’s a little rude to use them.  To me, it reads like a secret code designed to exclude those who don’t understand it. At best it’s a bit unfriendly.


----------



## robertk2012 (Mar 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> So still no announcement of Vistana extending 120 day restriction Options? Marriott has done it as has II with their restricted AC that they handed out last year.


Hopefully they don’t


----------



## critterchick (Mar 29, 2021)

So happy to have stirred up the dust. For the record, we are indeed going to Westin Desert Willow.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 29, 2021)

I saw reports today elsewhere that they have extended restricted options to end of 2022. Those of you who have some may want to check your account.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I saw reports today elsewhere that they have extended restricted options to end of 2022. Those of you who have some may want to check your account.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Just checked and mine have been extended to 12/31/2022. The footnotes still reference 12/31/2021 but the Expiring  12/31/2022 is what is showing in the table beside the restricted StarOptions.


----------



## daviator (Mar 29, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I saw reports today elsewhere that they have extended restricted options to end of 2022. Those of you who have some may want to check your account.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can confirm that the restricted StarOptions in my account have indeed been extended to 12/31/2022.  I’m not really happy about that, it means SO bookings will continue to be tough to get through next year, but it spreads the pain out over a longer period and will allow more people, conceivably, to use those SOs.  I wonder if the developer is throwing any of their own inventory into the pool to make it easier for people to redeem SOs in 2021/2022?  I’d be surprised if they were, but it seems a bit unfair for them to essentially be giving away “our” (owners') inventory for another year.


----------



## WI GAL (Mar 29, 2021)

So if I have 10,475 banked options that expire the end of this year that I don't forsee using, could I make a reservation for just under 60 days away, cancel it and get restricted staroptions that would then be good until the end of 2022?  I would have to pay a $50 fee to cancel so not sure if worth it?  Don't have experience with this situation so wondering how that would work, or is it only for options that are already labeled as restricted?  Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2021)

WI GAL said:


> So if I have 10,475 banked options that expire the end of this year that I don't forsee using, could I make a reservation for just under 60 days away, cancel it and get restricted staroptions that would then be good until the end of 2022?  I would have to pay a $50 fee to cancel so not sure if worth it?  Don't have experience with this situation so wondering how that would work, or is it only for options that are already labeled as restricted?  Thanks!


No. That policy ended last October. They would still expire 12/31/2021 and be 60 day restricted. In other words, normal cancellation policy applies to any new cancellations.


----------



## WI GAL (Mar 29, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> No. That policy ended last October. They would still expire 12/31/2021 and be 60 day restricted. In other words, normal cancellation policy applies to any new cancellations.


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## controller1 (Mar 29, 2021)

daviator said:


> . . .  I’m not really happy about that, it means SO bookings will continue to be tough to get through next year, but it spreads the pain out over a longer period and will allow more people, conceivably, to use those SOs.  . . .



What it will do for me is allow me to use some of the StarOptions as Resort Credits for 2022 bookings. I had too many to use for 2021 and my normal bookings fill out my travel schedule.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2021)

I’d prefer if people referred to WKORV/WKORVN as KAA/KAN. I do think it depends on the resort and code. resorts usually get their abbreviations regardless of their II Code. SDO and SBP are two that come to mind that do not match their II code. I may start using KAA and KAN going forward. It’s easier.


----------



## daviator (Mar 29, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I’d prefer if people referred to WKORV/WKORVN as KAA/KAN. I do think it depends on the resort and code. resorts usually get their abbreviations regardless of their II Code. SDO and SBP are two that come to mind that do not match their II code. I may start using KAA and KAN going forward. It’s easier.


Easier for whom?  I'm going to wager that many people here (myself included) don’t know any of the II codes you want to use, yet everyone can figure out simple abbreviations like WKORV.  In two decades of ownership I’ve used II a total of twice, and I have no interest in learning, knowing, or looking up their cryptic codes.

Now if I’m the odd man out and everybody else wants to go that route, I suppose I’d have to be dragged along by the majority.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2021)

daviator said:


> Easier for whom?  I'm going to wager that many people here (myself included) don’t know any of the II codes you want to use, yet everyone can figure out simple abbreviations like WKORV.  In two decades of ownership I’ve used II a total of twice, and I have no interest in learning, knowing, or looking up their cryptic codes.
> 
> Now if I’m the odd man out and everybody else wants to go that route, I suppose I’d have to be dragged along by the majority.



Clearly I’m referring to KAA and KAN only. Almost Every other resort abbreviation is only 3 letters. I think it’s time we move WKORVN to KAN. 

You should learn II. It can sometimes be better than booking with Star Options. I’ve used 44K SO + $59 dollars for a two bedroom at nanea. That would be WNA in interval


----------



## daviator (Mar 30, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Clearly I’m referring to KAA and KAN only. Almost Every other resort abbreviation is only 3 letters. I think it’s time we move WKORVN to KAN.
> 
> You should learn II. It can sometimes be better than booking with Star Options. I’ve used 44K SO + $59 dollars for a two bedroom at nanea. That would be WNA in interval



I wish II wasn't so complicated.  I have never found anything in the U.S. I've been interested in on II.  I think you must have to "deposit first" to see anything of value, and that requires a leap of faith that I don't have.  But I'll have to start checking it more often.  To be honest, their website is so confusing and they have so many different ways to book things that it wouldn't even occur to me to look there for something inside SVN.  The couple of times I've used II successfully, it's been for international properties in places that Marriott / Vistana will likely never dare to tread.

But that doesn't mean I feel like learning a whole set of codes.  All to save typing a couple characters?


----------



## robertk2012 (Mar 30, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Clearly I’m referring to KAA and KAN only. Almost Every other resort abbreviation is only 3 letters. I think it’s time we move WKORVN to KAN.
> 
> You should learn II. It can sometimes be better than booking with Star Options. I’ve used 44K SO + $59 dollars for a two bedroom at nanea. That would be WNA in interval


Who has the ability to use star options in II?


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 30, 2021)

robertk2012 said:


> Who has the ability to use star options in II?



He’s referring to depositing a 1-bed week worth 44k and then trading it via II and paying the $59 fee to upgrade to a 2-bed unit. Or, in II parlance, he took a VKW, VVM, or possibly a SXP, LFP, or SDI, turned around three times, prayed to the exchange gods and got a Nanea week. Simple, eh?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 30, 2021)

robertk2012 said:


> Who has the ability to use star options in II?


Anyone with Westin Flex according to the sales presentation we had today.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 30, 2021)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Anyone with Westin Flex according to the sales presentation we had today.



Oh, yeah. Or that. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robertk2012 (Mar 30, 2021)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Anyone with Westin Flex according to the sales presentation we had today.



Sheraton flex too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M. (Mar 30, 2021)

In 20 years, I've found a single II exchange that interested me. I exchanged a WKORV studio for a 2BR in the German Alps. Nowadays, I find it significantly easier to rent out any week I don't need and then turn around and get an AirBnB or VRBO rental in many places that don't even have timeshares available. I no longer have any use for II. 

I suppose if I owned somewhere hard to rent out for at least the maintenance fee I might use II a little more. However, I don't need to know any of their codes. Local employees refer to WKORV as KOR and the North property is KORN. Nanea is called, well, Nanea.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Mar 30, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Clearly I’m referring to KAA and KAN only. Almost Every other resort abbreviation is only 3 letters. I think it’s time we move WKORVN to KAN.
> 
> You should learn II. It can sometimes be better than booking with Star Options. I’ve used 44K SO + $59 dollars for a two bedroom at nanea. That would be WNA in interval


Glad to hear you were able to achieve the II Nanea 2BR...I have an II request in for a 3BR Nanea for June 2022 - hope springs eternal.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 30, 2021)

controller1 said:


> What it will do for me is allow me to use some of the StarOptions as Resort Credits for 2022 bookings. I had too many to use for 2021 and my normal bookings fill out my travel schedule.



I don't know why but this is a lightbulb moment for me. DOH!

I have too many Marriott DC Points affected by the COVID-related Holding Accounts that will now expire next year (which sort of explains why I'm creeping on the Vistana board to see what's happening with your expiration dates,) and for whatever reason yours is the post that made me think, "ah HA, they MAY be used somehow after all!"

Chances are very good that I've read something similar on the Marriott board and it didn't register then so now I expect Marriott people to rake me over the coals. Well-deserved, of course.


----------



## daviator (Mar 30, 2021)

controller1 said:


> What it will do for me is allow me to use some of the StarOptions as Resort Credits for 2022 bookings. I had too many to use for 2021 and my normal bookings fill out my travel schedule.


I hope a lot of people use their restricted SOs this way.  They’ll get some reasonable value out of them, but without sucking up all the inventory that remains at 120 days.  

This year and next will be really bad years to cancel and receive normal, 60-day restricted SOs.  There is likely to be zero inventory anywhere at 60 days.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Mar 30, 2021)

robertk2012 said:


> Sheraton flex too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry - I don't know about the other Flex's but I assume they are the same.


----------



## okwiater (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks like it’s official:










MORE TIME TO RESERVE YOUR HAPPY PLACE

Dear Owner,

It’s time to find your happy place. Vacations are an essential part of a fulfilling life. And now, you’ll have more time to plan your next getaway. The expiration date of your Restricted StarOptions®, which were placed into your account in connection with a reservation canceled as a result of the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), has been extended from December 31, 2021, to December 31, 2022.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 30, 2021)

I have a dumb question here.  I just received an email from Vistana today regarding "Expiration Date Extended: More Time to Use Your Banked StarOptions" which moved banked SOs 2021 expiration to Dec 2022.  Did your SOs show up as restricted or simply as Banked SOs?  I had expiring banked SOs in 2020 which I had applied as resort credits to a 2021 reservation.  The resort credits could not be used and were cancelled and returned to me as banked SOs expiring in 2021.  They were not restricted.  I have since used the banked SOs to make a couple of reservations for this year which I may be cancelling later.  I am wondering if these banked SOs will be moved to 2022.


----------



## daviator (Mar 30, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I have a dumb question here.  I just received an email from Vistana today regarding "Expiration Date Extended: More Time to Use Your Banked StarOptions" which moved banked SOs 2021 expiration to Dec 2022.  Did your SOs show up as restricted or simply as Banked SOs?  I had expiring banked SOs in 2020 which I had applied as resort credits to a 2021 reservation.  The resort credits could not be used and were cancelled and returned to me as banked SOs expiring in 2021.  They were not restricted.  I have since used the banked SOs to make a couple of reservations for this year which I may be cancelling later.  I am wondering if these banked SOs will be moved to 2022.


This special treatment is only for restricted SOs which were granted for cancelations before cancelled in 2020 (October or before, when things were closed due to Covid.)  I would expect that if you cancel the reservations you've made for this year, you'll get restricted SOs that expire at the end of 2021 and must be used for reservations within 60 days of arrival.

If you have any of those special restricted SOs, they are good for reservations made within 120 days of arrival.  But they're not issuing those any more.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 30, 2021)

daviator said:


> This special treatment is only for restricted SOs which were granted for cancelations before cancelled in 2020 (October or before, when things were closed due to Covid.)  I would expect that if you cancel the reservations you've made for this year, you'll get restricted SOs that expire at the end of 2021 and must be used for reservations within 60 days of arrival.
> 
> If you have any of those special restricted SOs, they are good for reservations made within 120 days of arrival.  But they're not issuing those any more.


This is in the email content which I received today.  It made no mention of restricted SOs.  My banked SOs were to have expired in 2020 and they were returned to me as unrestricted banked SOs with 2021 expiration.
"Dear Owner,

It’s time to find your happy place. Vacations are an essential part of a fulfilling life. And now, you’ll have more time to plan your next getaway. The expiration date of your Banked StarOptions®, which were placed into your account in connection with a reservation canceled as a result of the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), has been extended from December 31, 2021, to December 31, 2022.

This extension of the expiration date has been automatically applied to your applicable Banked StarOptions and no action is required by you to extend. *Visit your Owner Dashboard* to explore availability and reserve your next escape. And because vacations mean so much more now, it's nice to know your happy place includes *measures for a healthy stay* and the reassurance of Marriott’s Commitment to Clean."


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 30, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> This is in the email content which I received today.  It made no mention of restricted SOs.  My banked SOs were to have expired in 2020 and they were returned to me as unrestricted banked SOs with 2021 expiration.
> "Dear Owner,
> 
> It’s time to find your happy place. Vacations are an essential part of a fulfilling life. And now, you’ll have more time to plan your next getaway. The expiration date of your Banked StarOptions®, which were placed into your account in connection with a reservation canceled as a result of the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), has been extended from December 31, 2021, to December 31, 2022.
> ...


We got the same email even though we had no restricted StarOptions under the 2020 cancellation policy. We do have 2021 expiring banked StarOptions that were not extended.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 30, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I have a dumb question here.  I just received an email from Vistana today regarding "Expiration Date Extended: More Time to Use Your Banked StarOptions" which moved banked SOs 2021 expiration to Dec 2022.  Did your SOs show up as restricted or simply as Banked SOs?  I had expiring banked SOs in 2020 which I had applied as resort credits to a 2021 reservation.  The resort credits could not be used and were cancelled and returned to me as banked SOs expiring in 2021.  They were not restricted.  I have since used the banked SOs to make a couple of reservations for this year which I may be cancelling later.  I am wondering if these banked SOs will be moved to 2022.


I don't think that will happen. If you book and cancel now, the current cancellation fee and policy applies. They would go back to the 2021 expiration.


----------



## daviator (Mar 30, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> This is in the email content which I received today.  It made no mention of restricted SOs.  My banked SOs were to have expired in 2020 and they were returned to me as unrestricted banked SOs with 2021 expiration.
> "Dear Owner,
> 
> It’s time to find your happy place. Vacations are an essential part of a fulfilling life. And now, you’ll have more time to plan your next getaway. The expiration date of your Banked StarOptions®, which were placed into your account in connection with a reservation canceled as a result of the unprecedented circumstances surrounding the Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19), has been extended from December 31, 2021, to December 31, 2022.
> ...


Maybe they extended regular banked SOs too.  I don't know the answer to that.  But I'm 100% sure that if you cancel an existing reservation now, the normal cancellation policy is going to apply.  If you cancel more than 60 days in advance, you'll get your SOs back with whatever their original expiration date was.  Maybe that date will be extended to 2022?  I don't know.  If you cancel less then 60 days prior, you'll get restricted SO's that expire this year.

Here's the policy:

Vistana Signature Network™ (VSN) reservations made during the Home Resort Reservation Period or the VSN Float Period are subject to the following cancellation policy and may be canceled by calling Owner Services prior to the arrival date of the assigned reservation. Failure to cancel a confirmed reservation prior to the arrival date will prevent the restoration of StarOptions® or Home Options for further use.

Reservations may be canceled 61 days or more prior to arrival with no cancellation fee or Usage Restriction.

Reservations made 60 days or less prior to arrival may be canceled through the following day after making the reservation (before the end of hours of operation, Eastern time) with no cancellation fee or Usage Restriction. After this grace period passes, cancellations and modifications to the reservation — including changes to the arrival or departure date or to Villa type (other than releasing one side of the lockoff for reservations confirmed during the Home Resort Reservation Period) — will incur cancellation fees. Subsequent usage will be restricted to reservations within 60 days of the new requested arrival date for that Use Year and will not be eligible for StarOptions Banking or loyalty points conversion.

Cancellation Fees:


60 days–8 days: $50 cancellation fee
7 days or less: $75 cancellation fee


----------



## cubigbird (Mar 30, 2021)

This may now create a huge supply & demand problem.  Demand will now greatly increase with no increase in supply.  I’ll be curious to see what happens when people complain they can’t book anything.  12 month booking priority will now be a huge benefit.


----------



## daviator (Mar 30, 2021)

cubigbird said:


> This may now create a huge supply & demand problem.  Demand will now greatly increase with no increase in supply.  I’ll be curious to see what happens when people complain they can’t book anything.  12 month booking priority will now be a huge benefit.


Yes, this is why I was hoping they wouldn't extend those options.  Better to rip off the band-aid and put 2020 behind us.  But they caved to the pressure I guess.

I hope people will use those restricted options for resort credit and the like.  They may not have a choice, availability at 120 days in 2021 and 2022 is going to be lousy.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 30, 2021)

daviator said:


> Yes, this is why I was hoping they wouldn't extend those options.  Better to rip off the band-aid and put 2020 behind us.  But they caved to the pressure I guess.
> 
> I hope people will use those restricted options for resort credit and the like.  They may not have a choice, availability at 120 days in 2021 and 2022 is going to be lousy.



But these still have the restriction of 120 days (instead of 60) for reservations, correct? If so, I doubt it would have any impact on those of us with banked or unrestricted SOs assuming we plan our trips more than 120 days in advance.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 30, 2021)

So now that it’s official and vistana is extending RSO for ANOTHER year, what will people complain about now? I’d rather they not be extended and people complain so there will be plenty of availability in 2022. Luckily for me, I’ll have plenty of non RSO for 2022, so I can make my bookings at 8 months.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 31, 2021)

CPNY said:


> So now that it’s official and vistana is extending RSO for ANOTHER year, what will people complain about now? I’d rather people complain and there be plenty of availability in 2022. Luckily for me, I’ll have plenty of non RSO for 2022, so I can make my bookings at 8 months.



I’m waiting to see if Marriott extends our credit card award nights for another year. Currently they expire on August 1st, and at least for myself I’m not sure I’m traveling before then yet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Mar 31, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I’m waiting to see if Marriott extends our credit card award nights for another year. Currently they expire on August 1st, and at least for myself I’m not sure I’m traveling before then yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That I’m not anticipating. I’m sure they will gladly let those expire


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 31, 2021)

CPNY said:


> That I’m not anticipating. I’m sure they will gladly let those expire



I’ve read some comments that they will allow their use past the expiration date if there’s a booking ready to place. But yes, I don’t expect them to extend further, though I think that would be the consumer friendly policy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Mar 31, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I’ve read some comments that they will allow their use past the expiration date if there’s a booking ready to place. But yes, I don’t expect them to extend further, though I think that would be the consumer friendly policy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think most companies have really been consumer friendly on the whole. There will be some instances where we lose out but for the most part, consumers have benefitted. The 50% previous year elite night credit already has put me at platinum for 2022 and I’m 4 nights away from titanium again. I’ve been making use of award nights so I’m not losing much. Do a stay cacation if you can! Better to use it than lose it.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 31, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I think most companies have really been consumer friendly on the whole. There will be some instances where we lose out but for the most part, consumers have benefitted. The 50% previous year elite night credit already has put me at platinum for 2022 and I’m 4 nights away from titanium again. I’ve been making use of award nights so I’m not losing much. Do a stay cacation if you can! Better to use it than lose it.



I’m not rationalizing the benefit. I paid for those free hotel nights via my annual credit card fee. I want to be able to use them. That’s not asking too much, is it? In any case, I don’t expect them to extend the date, but since you asked what we are going to worry about now...I answered you! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Mar 31, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I’m not rationalizing the benefit. I paid for those free hotel nights via my annual credit card fee. I want to be able to use them. That’s not asking too much, is it? In any case, I don’t expect them to extend the date, but since you asked what we are going to worry about now...I answered you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very true! You should be able to use them. In the event you can’t use them, I can! Haha


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 31, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Very true! You should be able to use them. In the event you can’t use them, I can! Haha



$95 each and they might be yours!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPNY (Mar 31, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> $95 each and they might be yours!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That’s actually not a bad price. Unless of course you’re booking me in a Fairfield inn. If that’s the case, the waffle maker better be operational


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2021)

I believe the owner of the credit card nights must be present at check in. No?


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 31, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I believe the owner of the credit card nights must be present at check in. No?



No, you can put a guest on the reservation. At least, that's what I was told a few years ago when I almost booked a room for someone else.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 31, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> No, you can put a guest on the reservation. At least, that's what I was told a few years ago when I almost booked a room for someone else.


I was told otherwise by an agent whom I spoke with last year.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 31, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I was told otherwise by an agent whom I spoke with last year.



That’s really surprising and contradicts what I was told. Then again this is Marriott we’re referring to, which is a company that hasn’t exactly been entirely accurate with their policies. Anyway, I may ultimately end up testing this in the next few months, as I suspect I will give a couple nights away.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 31, 2021)

VacationForever said:


> I was told otherwise by an agent whom I spoke with last year.



Well, it seems this has changed (or I was given wrong info a few years ago).



			https://help.marriott.com/s/article/Article-22282
		


Ah... actually, what I recall was the Starwood policy, not Marriott. Perhaps this was more lenient with Starwood than Marriott all along and I never noticed.


----------



## djohn06 (Mar 31, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I’d rather they didn’t extend the restricted SO to next year. I understand that many people didn’t want to travel because of the pandemic. However, extending will just prolong inventory issues. The next two years will not be pretty in terms of availability I suggest using what you can now.



I see people thinking it will be harder to book in 2022.  I don't think that will be the case at all.  

Some people borrowed points from next year to travel this year because more rooms were open at the last minute due to reduced travel.  Also, home resort privilege is not impacted at all.  You can still book at 12 months while those with restricted options are still limited to 120 days or 60 days (whatever they decided).  Advanced planning solves any room crunch for home owners.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 31, 2021)

djohn06 said:


> I see people thinking it will be harder to book in 2022.  I don't think that will be the case at all.
> 
> Some people borrowed points from next year to travel this year because more rooms were open at the last minute due to reduced travel.  Also, home resort privilege is not impacted at all.  You can still book at 12 months while those with restricted options are still limited to 120 days or 60 days (whatever they decided).  Advanced planning solves any room crunch for home owners.


I agree. I think you’ll see much less last minute inventory. I can’t wait for people to complain when they can’t book 120 day restricted Star options at 8 months haha


----------



## grrrah (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm glad they did this.  I should be part of the group that doesn't want this as I was fortunately able to shuffle and re-book my restricted star options for this year so I'd be better off personally without the extension.  But it's an owner benefit that I like to see Vistana adjust in our favor.  Note to self, book prior to 120 days next year.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 10, 2022)

So...  Now that we are in 2022 with less than 12 months left for those restricted banked 120 day staroptions, did anyone notice less availability for 2022 spring weeks?  The 120 restricted options can book out to about May 10, 2022 at this point.


----------

